# [Aiptek PenCam] Su kernel 2.6

## koma

```
$lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0553:0202 STMicroelectronics Imaging Division (VLSI Vision) Aiptek PenCam 1

```

```
dmesg

-snip-

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: wakeup_hc

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: port 1 portsc 0083

hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb 1-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1: default language 0x0409

usb 1-1: Product: USB Dual-mode Camera

usb 1-1: Manufacturer: STMicroelectronics

usb 1-1: hotplug

usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

usb 1-1:1.0: hotplug

```

E' una webcam molto vecchia che fa anche foto e filmati ha una memoria MOLTO limitata ma ha sempre fatto il suo onesto lavoro è della trust.

Ora le guide che ho trovato e il vario materiale è tutto per il kernel 2.4

Cosa posso usare per scaricare foto e usarla come webcam?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per scaricare le foto devi usare un programma che usi gphoto come ad esempio

```
*  media-gfx/digikam

      Latest version available: 0.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://digikam.sourceforge.net/

      Description: A KDE frontend for gPhoto 2

*  media-gfx/gtkam

      Latest version available: 0.1.10-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.1.10-r1

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://gphoto.org/proj/gtkam

      Description: A frontend for gPhoto 2
```

Per usarla come web cam non saprei

----------

## koma

provo gtkam e ti faccio sapere.. per  al webcam boh speriamo bene

----------

## mriya3

Per usarla come webcam devi compilare il modulo "stv680"

Abiliti:

Device Drivers -> Multimedia Devices-> Video for linux

e poi 

Device Drivers -> USB Support -> USB STV680 (Pencam) Camera support (NEW)

Nota: quando vuoi usarla per le foto (con gphoto), per scaricare le foto

sul pc devi fare l'unload del modulo stv680 se no non riesci ad accedere alla pencam

----------

## koma

a dire la verità nn sono riuscito a trovare NEMMENO il modo per scaricare le foto .. gphoto o simili nn trovano nemmeno la macchina foto  :Neutral: 

----------

## koma

ho caricato il modulo ho dato un cat del device e mi da un buon output però gnome-meeting nn me la rileva cosa posso provare?,

Se uso hasciicam  avvia la ripresa ma si blocca (lo si vede anche da display dietro che rmimane freezato)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> a dire la verità nn sono riuscito a trovare NEMMENO il modo per scaricare le foto .. gphoto o simili nn trovano nemmeno la macchina foto 

 

la devi aggiungere te scegliendola nella lista

----------

## koma

ho provato me la rifiuta

----------

## koma

```
Aug  3 14:04:47 HellMachine kernel: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using address 4

Aug  3 14:04:47 HellMachine kernel: usb 1-1: Product: USB Dual-mode Camera

Aug  3 14:04:47 HellMachine kernel: usb 1-1: Manufacturer: STMicroelectronics

Aug  3 14:04:47 HellMachine kernel: drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [stv680_probe:1397] STV(i): STV0680 camera found.

Aug  3 14:04:47 HellMachine kernel: drivers/usb/media/stv680.c: [stv680_probe:1435] STV(i): registered new video device: video0

```

(indi la vede e la riconosce.. anche se me la vede come un aiptek pencam).

Realmente penso che basti fare cat /dev/video0 perchè il display dietro mi mostra l'output di quando si gira un filmato o la cam viene usata come webcam.

Come posso provare ad aquisire un video da linea di comando con un cat?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho provato me la rifiuta

 

Ti da qualche errore?

----------

## koma

dice solo che non può inizializzare la webcam (le ho provate tutte una per una e tutte lo stesso errore).

Come sopra io penso che l'inizializzazione si dia con un semplice cat..

----------

## koma

camorama funziona perfettamente... ora mi chiedo... come posso sfruttarlo a mio pacere? cioè non posso fare in modo che gnome-meeting usicamorama per fare stream video?... Non esistono altri programmi per il video-meeting online ?

----------

## koma

camsource fa il suo sporco lavoro.... se volete dare un'occhiata penso che per oggi lo lascerò acceso.... http://koma.us.to/webcam/index.html

----------

## federico

Ma che vantaggio ho a utilizzare un software che scarica le foto dalla macchina fotografica piuttosto che montarla via usb e usarla come disco?

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma che vantaggio ho a utilizzare un software che scarica le foto dalla macchina fotografica piuttosto che montarla via usb e usarla come disco?

 

nessun vantaggio particolare ( a parte, magari, un migliore organizzazione visiva del contenuto, e la possibilità, in alcuni casi, di farsi dei piccoli database con thumbs et similia): solo che, per esperienza su win, mi pare che esistano alcune fotocamere che non riescono ad essere montate come memorie di massa, e l'unico modo di usarle é, appunto, vederle tramite un software.

Ignoro se sia questo il caso.

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> mi pare che esistano alcune fotocamere che non riescono ad essere montate come memorie di massa, e l'unico modo di usarle é, appunto, vederle tramite un software.
> 
> Ignoro se sia questo il caso.

 

Esattamente non e' una scelta ma la soluzione unica

----------

## koma

purtroppo gtkcam non collabora  :Neutral: 

----------

## mriya3

Non so se è già stato fatto, comunque per fare in modo che si possa accedere come macchina fotografica, devi scaricare (rmmod) il modulo stv680 .

----------

